# Merry Christmas to me!



## kimber (Dec 19, 2019)

Came home from work and my new Rapidtrak Pro arrived.Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ohh Yes … Very nice … enjoy many years with that … keep it out of the weather in storage, keep it nice and waxed and well lubricated, and maintained ….. And fire it up every now and then, and myself, I always keep Stabil and half the rate of SeaFoam in all my 5 gal. gas cans, and never, ever had a fuel issue.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

kimber said:


> Came home from work and my new Rapidtrak Pro arrived.Merry Christmas everyone!🎄


Nice!!! Only thing missing is some SNOW! :snowing:

Merry Christmas to you! :biggrin:

Claude


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

now you need to repave your driveway so it is really smooth!


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Noice......


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

I have the same machine but a 32". Great, well designed machine. I'm very happy with it. Enjoy and Merry Christmas!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome, Merry Christmas to you indeed! I'm sure you can't wait for the next good storm! Heck, I'm still having fun exploring how my single-stage does in each storm, and it was used, and I got it last spring


----------



## kimber (Dec 19, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> Awesome, Merry Christmas to you indeed! I'm sure you can't wait for the next good storm! Heck, I'm still having fun exploring how my single-stage does in each storm, and it was used, and I got it last spring


Yes, been looking at the extended forcast and it doesn't look too promising.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Murphy's Law .... So many people bought such nice new machines this year, and I restored one, so of course it wont be a snowy year ....


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

oneacer said:


> Murphy's Law .... So many people bought such nice new machines this year, and I restored one, so of course it wont be a snowy year ....




10 inches fell at my place four days before my new 28 sho arrived. Now mid-sixty degree temps until Thursday of this week. It’s not looking promising.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

kimber said:


> Came home from work and my new Rapidtrak Pro arrived.Merry Christmas everyone!


Congratulations !!!! I got mine about a week ago and I'm patiently waiting for lots of white stuff to come my way (LOL). Just curious, did you get the 926060 w/B & S motor or the 926078 w/LCT motor ??? I couldn't tell from the pictures. Enjoy it !!!


----------



## kimber (Dec 19, 2019)

BNSFguy said:


> Congratulations !!!! I got mine about a week ago and I'm patiently waiting for lots of white stuff to come my way (LOL). Just curious, did you get the 926060 w/B & S motor or the 926078 w/LCT motor ??? I couldn't tell from the pictures. Enjoy it !!!


It's the LCT, another dealer had the B&S but this dealer thew in the additional 2 year warranty so. Couldn't find any negetives on either engine so I'll do my part with the maintenance and hope for the best. Lol


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

kimber said:


> BNSFguy said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations !!!! I got mine about a week ago and I'm patiently waiting for lots of white stuff to come my way (LOL). Just curious, did you get the 926060 w/B & S motor or the 926078 w/LCT motor ??? I couldn't tell from the pictures. Enjoy it !!!
> ...


Same one I purchased, the LCT. I don't believe you can go wrong with either motor. Just the fuel tank size could be an issue for some, especially commercial user's. 90 min from a tank (which is what Paul Sikkema says on YouTube) with the LCT motor. He's been lucky enough to have both 28's, and says he notices no difference. Best of luck.


----------



## kimber (Dec 19, 2019)

BNSFguy said:


> Same one I purchased, the LCT. I don't believe you can go wrong with either motor. Just the fuel tank size could be an issue for some, especially commercial user's. 90 min from a tank (which is what Paul Sikkema says on YouTube) with the LCT motor. He's been lucky enough to have both 28's, and says he notices no difference. Best of luck.


Yeah, saw that vidoe too, like you I did lots of research before buying it! Lol.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I am jealous

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

good luck man


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Sweet biscuits ! 



I looked at Ariens out of curiosity and backup if the Yamaha should have a fatal failure (I do have neighbors that will carry me through so I would have a bit of time) - I do have to beat them up or they do mine to!



The better Ariens are too big for my setup, so it would be the basic track if it got to that. 



Since I quit work I have picked up doing regulatory a neighbors driveway. She paved it, is a lovely rectangular one. She is a serious shovlver , a lot of time I would just get over and blow the edge back for her. 





rwh963 said:


> now you need to repave your driveway so it is really smooth!



Ours is in much worse shape, needs redone but the 5k to do it is going to be hard to come by, sigh.


----------



## kimber (Dec 19, 2019)

RC20 said:


> Sweet biscuits !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beast for sure at 336lbs. but it's actually lighter than the wheeled model pro. It's very manuverable in wheel mode with the auto-turn, was actually surprised how well it steers.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

kimber said:


> RC20 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet biscuits !
> ...


I too, was surprised at how easy it is to maneuver the RapidTrak around the garage. It's so well balanced and once you pull out the transmission interlock, it's as easy to turn as a wheeled model. I did not expect it to be that easy. Because of the way its balanced, I don't notice the weight of this beast.


----------



## kimber (Dec 19, 2019)

Yes, tilting back lifting the bucket is a breeze, ariens moved the axel forward and it’s balanced much better imo!


----------

